# gaffer's tape



## Autumn Rain

Hello,

Does any one know the spanish word for gaffer's tape?  I'm not sure what exactly it is, though I think a "gaffer" is someone who works with the lighting and cables in the entertainment industry.

Thank you.


----------



## Javadaba

Maybe this link will help you.
By the way, I searched for "cinta adhesiva" and "escenografia" to narrow the results.


----------



## clipper

En España se llama cinta americana.


----------



## NAPA Guy

"Cinta americana"? I guess that would be duct tape...almost like ketchup in France being called "sauce américain"

My dictionary calls duct tape "_*cinta ancha adhesiva plateada*_"

I use gaffer's tape, also known as stage tape to keep the audio cables at our church's stage from tripping the musicians. It looks like duct tape, but it comes in colors to match the flooring and it is removable, like painter's masking (blue or green) tape. Maybe you can pursue this term, as you already have "escenografia".


----------



## Autumn Rain

Thank you everyone.  I don't know much about specialized tape, but maybe a description would be the best way to go for a translation.  Something along the lines of "cinta adhesiva para escenarios".


----------



## k-in-sc

"Cinta gaffer":
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q="cinta+gaffer"


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Veo que quien pregunta es de Estados Unidos.
No nos precisa para dónde quiere la traducción, lo cual es fundamental.
¿Adivinen?
En México se llama... ¡gafer! 
¡Sí, acertaron!

(Lo uso mucho, por cierto)

Saludos.


----------



## Autumn Rain

*¿Sí? No sabía que le decían así. Me facilita la vida llamarle así. En realidad me encontré la palabra como "cinta americana gaffer" en un enlase que figura más arriba, pero no sabía si era correcto, o si "gaffer" era una marca o si era una mezcla de inglés y español.

Gracias por su ayuda.
*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Se vas a usar el término en Estados Unidos, donde la mayoría de hispanoparlantes es mexicana, *gafer*, sin duda.

Saludos.

Agrego: gaffer no es una marca, hasta donde sé. Es el jefe de los electricistas en la producción de películas. Supongo que habrán inventado ese _masking tape _muy resistente y versátil para su oficio.

Mira aquí.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaffer_(filmmaking)


----------



## Autumn Rain

*Sí, es para uso en los Estados Unidos, pero mi profesor particular prefiere que use palabras legítimas, es decir, palabras que encontraría en el diccionario. Sin embargo, yo pienso que si el concepto no existía antes en un país, o si el producto fue invención extranjera, entonces ¿por qué no adoptar una derivación de la palabra original?
*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Claro. Gafer no está en el DRAE. No hace la palabra menos legítima... esa es la que hay y que se usa. Y en este caso no es una derivación: así se llama en inglés, así se ha quedado en español de México. Como muchas. No decimos silenciador, decimos mofle. No decimos embrague, decimos clu(t)ch.
A ver si lo entiende tu maestro.
Si no, ¡mándamelo! Yo le explico.
Saludo.


----------



## k-in-sc

"'Gaffer' within the motion picture industry originally related to the moving of overhead equipment to control lighting levels using a gaff."


----------



## NAPA Guy

Bueno, Autumn Rain, como dijo el Sr. Vilalta, hay cosas que no tienen traducción o se dicen de otra formam, de acuerdo al país, como "software" y mi favorito "ginger ale".

¡Buena suerte!


----------

